# Worried



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Get her checked out by your vet. Panting for no reason, frequently is a sure sign of discomfort. She's not feeling well most likely. So having a vet check her out will give you the information you'll need to make the best choice for Clover. It's always about the best choice for the dog honestly. I hope she checks out OK and feels better!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry you and Clover are facing this hard time. She does sound very uncomfortable and I would push to get her checked by your vet tomorrow. There is a helpful Quality of Life Scale here








Other Pets


Post pictures or talk about your cat, non Golden dogs, or any other animals you may own.




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





These decisions are never easy no matter how clear or unclear the circumstances. I lost both my Goldens at 12 years old. I can tell you really love Clover and want to do whatever is best. I hope the vet can give you some way to make her comfortable so you can have her with you longer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry your girl is having some problems. 
I would take her to your Vet for a full exam including blood work so you will know what is going on with her and you can make a decision as to what step to take next. 

Here is a thread that discusses Senior Care Guidelines-









AAHA Senior Care Guidelines


I was doing some digging around the American Animal Hospital Association (AAHA) website in connection with another thread and found something that might be helpful to many of us with our senior dogs--Senior Care Guidelines. Keep this PDF handy and review it before your senior dog's next...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





Here is a thread about Quality of Life-









Quality of Life scale


https://vet.osu.edu/vmc/sites/default/files/files/companion/HTB/Difficult%20Decisions%20brocure-web%20layout%20%282019%29%20digital.pdf Having to counsel someone today- this is very interesting and mostly I agree with the point scales, though with a Golden- the 5 points for good coat are a...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





I hope your girl will be doing better.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

All my hopes for improvement and more quality time with Clover. An immediate visit to the vet would certainly be a very good idea.


----------



## Shellid73 (Dec 27, 2019)

Update on Clover After a long week trying to get into a vet with no luck we made the trip back home to our old vet. Clover has a very mast cell tumor at the junction of her front leg and chest. It is approximately 2x4 inches and sticks up about 1.5 inches. The vet believes this is what is causing her heavy breathing. Unfortunately I cannot afford surgery or the chemotherapy treatments. So for now she is home and enjoying her time she has left. I wish I could financially afford treatment it makes me very sad that I cannot do more for her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about Clover, have you checked into Care Credit or discussed payment options with your Vet?

Here are two threads with some information that may be helpful for you. It's an older thread, some of the info may be outdated, but if you do an Internet Search, you may be able to find more updated info. 









Grants and Financial Aid... For Medical Issues & Vets


Blind Dogs IMOM Blind Dogs Fund: IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets GENERAL In Memory of Magic (IMOM) is dedicated to insuring that no companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker is financially challenged. IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets IMOM, Inc PO Box...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I wonder if there is a large veterinary hospital that might provide care pro bono, such as Cornell, Tufts, Penn? Might be worth reaching out.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to see this. Honestly at 12 1/2 years old, if it was a high grade tumor, I am not sure I would do more than comfort measures. You might see if there are any veterinary schools near you that are doing research trials on mast cells. There are are also some things like CBD oil or herbal treatments that could help keep her comfortable or delay tumor growth. Maybe somebody else knows what you could try. Most all of us here understand how difficult these times are.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

In agree..CBD COULD make her more comfortable. Hopefully it is legal where you live. (it is in MOST states in the USA..I believe that there are still 2 holdouts). Living in Nevada made it simple. We have had Legal MMJ since 2012, with recreational getting the nod in 2016.* IF you decide to try CBD, plz do not give your dog a product with more than .3% THC (Dogs have many more Cannabinoid receptors than humans). THC is dangerous for dogs!*

Unfortunately vets are prohibited from discussing anything Cannabis under CURRENT federal guidelines. My 1st reactions would ALWAYS be to consult a vet regarding my own dogs.

I recently had to put my 14.5 yr old Border Collie to sleep. She was ready last June, but I decided to try Full Spectrum CBD (Human grade) oil before "taking her in". Low and behold, she was like a different dog for over 6 months! It was like there was no pain and the "spells" that she had became less frequent. I never had any illusions, but was very grateful at the extra happy time that she was given.
My decision to try CBD for my dog was easy..There was no other option to try. Being close to a legal dispensary saved me the trouble of making it myself.

Best wishes to both of you.


----------

